# Proposal formats. Csi or other?



## sustainablegc (Mar 22, 2011)

Im a licensed South Florida GC. I have done hundreds of proposals. At first, for a bigger concrete restoration firm. Doing proposals was cake. The engineers provided everything. The schedule of values, items, quantities, and usually the general conditions as well.

Now that Ive been on my own for the last 4 years. I have branched out and Im doing more and more residential new construction and additions. 

Ive noticed, when i give too much information, itemized, people will cut me down and compare me with other contractors prices for demo or other. As most contractors know, there are many unforeseen circumstances in building. And more often then not, the plans by the design professionals, dont actually pan out on the field. I always like to have a certain contingency built in so i dont have to go back charge my clients for every little thing.

I am trying to give my clients alot of information about the scope. Itemize that, but not necessarily itemize my price. Im going to give it a shot this week and see how it works. And if they want me to negotiate and come down, i can come down say, 5% off of everything. Not cut my demo 1500, bathrooms- 1500, etc etc.

Also, the format, do you guys use CSI 16 simplified format? What format do you use. Can people post some sample bids. That would be so helpful. People are so guarded about their trade secrets, but this format is great because we aren't in direct competition.


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

Welcome to the site. I use a modified version of the CSI codes for my estimates. You can tweak this as needed to suit your needs. The client copy is what I would give the residential client if I had to give them anything. 

I hope this helps

Bill


----------



## carpsteve (Mar 19, 2011)

I would not bury your contingency in your proposal, either line item it and explain to the customer that it is there to protect them or eliminate it and explain to the client that they should carry a contingency. Some clients will balk and say you should know what the cost are and so and so has given me a firm price. to which I would tell them that they do indeed have a contingency they just aren't telling you and if not needed they will pocket the money.


----------

